# Penny Loafers, with or without the beefroll?



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

What is your preference?

Brian


----------



## thingsmeta (Nov 6, 2005)

My preference is sans-beefroll (san-tassles, sans-kiltie, sans-woven tops, etc.) For what it is worth, I own the AE Camerons in Chili:



I prefer the full strap as well - looks like it has more of a functional purpose than the half-strap.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I also have the Cameron but find myself reaching more often for an old pair of JM beefrolls simply because they're more casual.


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

I wear the Chili Camerons all of the time. I think I have four pair in various levels of condition.

When I wore Weejuns, I always wore the strap because they had leather soles - and I preffered the look.


----------



## kidkim2 (May 31, 2004)

Without.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

To my mind, both are quite acceptable, although the flat-strap Weejuns are the 'originals'. Beefrolls will usually stretch a bit more across the instep, due to the construction, and I think they can look a bit more sleek since the beefrolls accentuate the longitudinal(?) line of the foot. But this is purely personal opinion.

DD


----------



## Lucky (Jan 21, 2005)

although I'm no expert, I think the non-beef is the original and classic version...the beef roll always appeared to be the pretender...ie to look like the classic original, but just didn't get it quite right...just how it always struck me


----------



## Gempro (Mar 3, 2005)

I own two pairs of the old 24-9000, Rosemoor brown (one is still in the box in the closet) of J&M's ski-mocs. They were both purchased in 1980 when the product was still hand sewn in Genesco park. It's a traditional beef roll penny loafer and I yet to find another made so well! Its a shame to see this shoe company go down hill.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, J&M's demise makes me sad. I just got rid of some 15-year-old J&Ms, and their current offerings are not very impressive.


----------



## Crewcut Boy (Feb 1, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> What is your preference?
> 
> Brian


My preference:
* with beefroll
* slightly pointed toe
* split toe
* kick heel
* accolade shape 'coin split'
* midnight blue colour

Barker is a good Brittish Brand.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Without.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Without.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

beefroll -yes
flat strap -yes
tassel -my cousin Vinnie
half strap -good God, you must be joking


"A good cigar is as great a comfort to a man as a good cry to a woman."
-- E.G. Bulwer-Lytton Darnley, 1845


----------



## Crewcut Boy (Feb 1, 2006)

No classic 1980's penny loafer if it's got no split toe, beef rolls and kick heel; that's how I feel. Midnight blue or black, of course.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

What the hell is a beefroll?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> What the hell is a beefroll?


...thank you...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Circle drawn around beefroll.

My pennies are AE. I think the color is chestnut?:










---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

without


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

without

guit


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I loke having both,a little variety. I have them in different colors also, black, brown and cordovan.
Cheers


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> I like having both, a little variety. I have them in different colors also, black, brown and cordovan.
> Cheers


Me too

Chris


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

Sans beefroll, although I have both. I also prefer half strap.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Without.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I swing both ways.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

With or without


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Without. I also prefer smooth heelcaps (rather than ones that are seamed, as per the last photo).


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I just searched my closets to see if I had any beefrolls. I don't, currently, but that doesn't mean I'm against them on principle; like a few earlier posters to the thread, I like variety. But for business wear, I prefer an Italianate style:










Yes, I wear these Ballys with suits (horrors!) -- I'm coming from a slick sales background, so there. I would save beefrolls for more casual wear, so even I have my standards.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

I am in the anti-beefroll camp. I prefer a sleeker look.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Doctor Damage said:


> To my mind, both are quite acceptable...DD


+1! Having several of both in my shoe rotation, it would be very difficult for me to state a preference. Tassels are also an affection of mine (two pair) but, I do not do kilties!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

I agree with eagle that the slip-on tassels are the best


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Tassels are also an affection of mine (two pair) but, I do not do kilties!


I do tassels, kilties, woven leather, spectators, all of it. My business shoe closets are about equally split between between slip-ons and lace-ups. My very favorite shoe style is the Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel moc; I've always felt that's one sharp and sexy shoe.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Either or. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

With.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm fine with either.


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

I've searched everywhere and can't find an explanation. What exactly is a kick heel?


----------



## BuffaloBert (Oct 16, 2009)

*Without*

I have worn both, but I've always actually preferred without. I just think it has a smoother, sleeker look.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

A "kick heel" is a roll or (moccasin stitch, I've seen both) stitched across the back of the shoe, parallel to and above, the heel. Don't know exactly where the term comes from, but suspect it refers to the ease of putting your toe on it to remove the shoe. I've never seen it on other than beef roll moccasins. I suspect it can't be good for the leather back there.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Prefer . . .*

. . . without, but have had both.


----------



## sailgclass (Nov 30, 2008)

Would it be similar to the stitching on the back of most (if not all) topsiders? If so I'm looking at it on a pair right now.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Without


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

With beef roll and kick heel.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sailgclass:

That's it. Of course, the soles on Topsiders, Billfishers, etc. don't do as much damage and most of us prefer that well-worn salty look after salt air usage on Sperry's.

P.S. I prefer w/o beef rolls, but that's personal preference only.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Is there any functional difference between these?

My AE Waldens are full strap. I never really paid any particular attention to that detail.

Is one more durable than the others? More comfortable? Cheaper to produce?

Or is it just "style"?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I have both and use them with all my casual trousers.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

crazyquik said:


> Circle drawn around beefroll.


Thank you.

Now that I know, I definitely prefer no beefroll.


----------



## ourkid (Nov 17, 2009)

Without. To me they're less 'fussy' looking.


----------



## Floatinjoe (Feb 14, 2005)

Personnally, I am a fan of the beef roll. I have always thought that the lack of the beefroll looks like it's missing something.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Packard said:


> Is there any functional difference between these?
> Is one more durable than the others?
> More comfortable?
> Cheaper to produce?
> Or is it just "style"?


In order: NO, NO, NO, NO, YES.
Both are authentic, both are good looking.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

without. My preference is for Venetian loafers though...


----------



## Dingo McPhee (Aug 13, 2009)

Without, without, without, a thousand times without! Beefrolls make loafers look like fancy boat shoes.


----------



## dbgrate (Dec 4, 2006)

Without,for sure. Beefrolls? You mean loafers with "lovehandles"?


----------

